# MAMMUT OPEN Rubik's Cube competition.



## vinko (Jun 10, 2009)

Who will attend this competition?


----------



## Enter (Jun 10, 2009)

oj vinko kako kaj I don`t know because the date is not suitable and the exams so I probably can`t go


----------



## Zava (Jun 17, 2009)

here are the results (I don't remember some of them exactly):

2x2:
1, Bence Barát 5.05
2, Balázs Bernát 5.22
3, Rudolf Wehofer 5.48

3x3:
1, Balázs Bernát 14.63
2, Péter Róka 14.77
3, Bence Barát 15.05

4x4:
1, Bertalan Bodor 53.90 (vagy .89) NR with 43.53 NR single
2, Bence Barát 57.05
3, Balázs Bernát 57.75 (46.93 single)

5x5:
1, Balázs Bernát 1:38.70 (1:28.69 single)
2, Bence Barát 1:42.xx (?)
3, Péter Róka 1:43.xx (?) (it's possible that 2nd and 3rd averages were were 1:41.xx, and 1:42.xx)

bld:
1, Berctalan Bodor 1:30.90
2, Olivér Perge 1:48.xx
3, Péter Róka 2:06.xx

oh:
1, Bertalan Bodor 21.xx (18.90 single)
2, Dániel Fodor 23.18
3, Gábor Róka 23.59

best 3x3 time of the competition was by Dániel Fodor, 11.61 (second: Norbert Héjja 11.75, third: Oliévr Perge, 11.84)

it was a very fun competition (and IF I didn't get a +2 on my 3.44 2x2 solve, I would have improved both singles and averages of 2-5, and would've won 2x2 too  )


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice one-day competition! I guess i can say even the organisation went really well due to the place of the event. (It was a mall. )

Congratulations to everybody, i think you guys did a very nice job today! 

Especially: Bertalan Bodor for the crazy 4x4 single and winning OH, BLD and 4x4, and for Balázs Bernát for his almost NRs  and winning 5x5 and THE competition! 

Well done, see you next time! 

Also: All the winner's monogram is B.B. That must be a world record in a weird category.


----------



## Zava (Jun 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Very nice one-day competition! I guess i can say even the organisation went really well due to the place of the event. (It was a mall. )
> 
> Congratulations to everybody, i think you guys did a very nice job today!
> 
> ...



yeah, we've talked about this with Bence long before the competition, and we agreed in drinking BB champagne (BB is the brand) if any of us wins.


----------



## Zava (Jun 18, 2009)

results are up, click


----------



## Enter (Jun 18, 2009)

congratulations zava!!


----------



## coinman (Jun 18, 2009)

No Milán Baticz?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 18, 2009)

coinman said:


> No Milán Baticz?



Unfortunately, one of his oral high-school graduation exam was at that very day.


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 19, 2009)

Zava said:


> yeah, we've talked about this with Bence long before the competition, and we agreed in drinking BB champagne (BB is the brand) if any of us wins.


We should ask the champagne company to sponsor Hungarian Open. 
Hmmm... shall I change my name to some "Bazdmeg Balambér" or something?!


----------

